# Those evil square pin sockets!



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I was totally fed up with this square pin socket! And I'm a really broke college student ATM, so didn't want to pay $10 to get a new socket shipped to my door. So I "fixed" it. I think I created a fire hazard in the process...... at least it is on a GFI.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hahahahaa!!! I like your solution. I have a similar one with Coralife's fixtures except its straight socket to square pin bulb. I accidentally bought the wrong bulb, and it will cost like 40$ to get a converter or 45$ for new bulbs


----------



## Sterling919 (Jan 19, 2008)

They make an adapter that'll let you go from the square pin bulb to the a straight pin, which you know is cheaper. I found some on ebay awhile back and bought 2 sets. I can't remember what they were called or who I bought them from but I wanted to let you know they do make an adapter for it.

Probably be ok with what you done though, probably not a fire hazard, time will tell though huh? Ha-ha.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah my first attempt didn't hold for even 12 hours. I redid it and put some effort into it. It came out quite well. IDK what you call the things I used. I just found them in our giant tool bench, in with the wire crimps. They had a round socket on one side and a two prong fork on the other. Fit very snugly on the pins.


----------



## Sterling919 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well all that matters is they work and that looks pretty damn good to me, good job. I think you're talking about spade terminals or something like that. I thought about doing that but then I ran across those adapters but I never used them cause I sold the fixture that required those bulbs. I sold one set with the fixture and kept a set so if I ever ended up with a light like that again, I wouldn't have to buy those expensive bulbs.

That looks good though, looks nice.


----------

